# 4Sevens Maelstrom X10 (XM-L, 26650) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (Jul 22, 2011)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *











The X10 is the latest offering in the Maelstrom line from 4Sevens. Featuring a 26650 Li-ion battery, it looks a lot like the S12 - only now with a Cree XM-L emitter (X10) instead of the Luminus SST-90 (S12).

*Manufacturer's Specifications:*

LED: Cree XM-L
Hi: 640 OTF Lumens, 1.8 hours runtime
Lo: 100 OTF Lumens, 15 hours runtime
Battery: RCR26650 (3900mAh) Li-ion rechargeable
Operating Range: 3.0V~4.2V
Dimensions: Length 5.6 in, Diameter (Body) 1.3 in, Diameter (Head) 1.8 in, Weight (aluminum version without battery): 5.6 oz
MSRP: ~$115






Packaging is fairly typical for the Maelstrom line. Included inside is the light, good quality belt pouch/holster, manual, and spare o-rings. There is no wrist lanyard (no attachment point on the light). Note that there is also no battery included – you must purchase a 26550 Li-ion rechargeable and charger separately. Conveniently, 4Sevens just happens to sell these … 

Here’s what the required battery looks like:






My review sample came with a blue-wrapped 26650 (the original S12 used a green-wrapped 26550). I’ve asked 4Sevens, and have been informed that the _two batteries are different,_ with the X10 blue-wrapped battery reformulated for the lower load with the XM-L. The S12 batteries will work in the X10, but not the reverse.








From left to right: 4Sevens X10 Maelstrom, G5 Maelstrom, Quark 123-2; ITP R01; NiteCore IFE2





From left to right: AW Protected 18650, 4Sevens Protected 26650, 4Sevens X10, Fenix TK35, Sunwayman M40C, Eagletac M3C4.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*X10*: Weight: 156.9g, Length: 135.5mm, Width (bezel): 46.0mm
*X7*: Weight 146.9g, Length: 151.5mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*G5 *: Weight: 145.5g, Length: 156mm, Width (bezel): 38.9mm

The light is wider than typical, due to the 26650 cell (i.e. *26*650 refers to the battery width in mm, 26*65*0 refers to the length in mm, 2665*0* refers to a cylindrical cell). But overall length is well within the standard range for lights that use this typical 65mm cell length.

Compared to the 2x18650 class of lights, the X10 seems downright tiny. The reason for this size comparison will become obvious once you see the output … 


















The X10 is a solid light. Black anodizing (manufacturer claims type III = HA) is slightly glossy on the smooth areas, like the rest of the Maelstrom line. Knurling is not overly aggressive, although there is more of it than typical on these sorts of lights, and I found the grip to be good. Lettering is bright - clear and sharp.

There are a generous number of square-cut machinist threads (anodized for tailcap lockout). :thumbsup:

Note the switch is not an actual clicky. Pressing the plastic button simply pushes forward the circuit board slightly. This allows contact for momentary-on when the tailcap isn’t fully tightened. When fully tightened, the tailcap is locked-on and the button has no effect. Scroll down to my interface section for a discussion.










The X10 uses the Cree XM-L emitter, well centered on my sample, with a smooth reflector (although there are some fine concentric rings in it). I don’t have a S12 to compare, but it looks like they are using the same build for the X10, with a flat area of the reflector right around the smaller emitter in this case.

And now the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on their respective single cell rechargeable Li-ion battery source, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































Output is quite high for a single-cell light – 4Sevens is clearly driving the XM-L at a relatively high level. The X10 has a very wide spillbeam, wider than most lights. This is likely due to the fairly wide and shallow reflector. However, the beam also has some artifacts in it up close, especially around the hotspot. There is also a very pronounced tint shift in the large and sharply defined secondary corona on my sample. :shrug:

_UPDATE AUGUST 21, 2011: I have now done 100-yard outdoor beamshots, in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up reviews._











*User Interface*

The X10 seems to have exact same interface as the S12 which preceded it.

Both lights use a pressure-style switch. When the tailcap is fully tightened, the light comes on and stays on. With the tailcap loosened a quarter-turn or so, you can press the switch button to activate the light in momentary mode (i.e. release the pressure switch, and it shuts off).

Mode switching between the two output modes is controlled by rapidly turning the light off and back on again within 1 sec. You can do this with either the momentary pressure switch or by twisting. If you wait longer than 1 sec before reactivating, the X10 memorizes the last mode you were in (i.e. comes back on in the last mode used next time you re-activate).

Although this is fairly straight forward, it can be annoying if you are someone who rapidly flashes your light off and back on (i.e. triggers mode switching if you do it under 1 sec). This means that momentary signaling is not possible with the light.

*No PWM/Strobe*

The X10 has just two constant output modes – no flashy, no blinky. 

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*

Let's start with a comparison to the 1x18650 lights: 






Ok, the X10 is certainly in another league of output. oo: Here is how it compares to the 2x18650 group of lights:






Max output on the X10 puts it squarely in the top-of-the-line class of XM-L lights. Throw is reasonable for the output, similar to the Fenix TK35 or JetBeam BC40.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

_*Note:* My relative output scale is not linear for output across this range. Please see my Summary Tables above for lumen estimates._

Again, I'll start with the 1x18650 comparisons:











Runtime was bang on with the 4Sevens 1.8 hour estimate on Hi (i.e. 1hr 48 mins). On Lo, runtime was considerably less than the spec (i.e. 9 hours instead of 15). However, my lumen estimate was double that reported for the light (i.e. 200 lumens instead of 100 lumens).

A comment about the output level estimates – the X10 uses a partial regulation/step-down pattern over the run (likely a response to thermal management). Basically, the light seems to run mainly direct-drive, but with thermal regulation to step-down the light if it gets too hot. Under a cooling fan, using my crude conversion method (link above), I estimate the lumens to be ~770 at 3 mins into the run (i.e. ANSI FL-1 standard), but by 4.5 mins, it drops down to ~700 lumens. From 10-40 mins, it switches back and forth between ~670 and ~640 estimated lumens, before falling into a direct-drive pattern without thermal step-down for the rest of the run (until the protection circuit is tripped).

4Sevens thus seems to be conservatively using the lowest “regulated” level for lumen estimate for this light, even though it spends most of the time above this level. :thumbsup: But again, I don’t have a calibrated integrating sphere to say for sure – this is a relative comparison based on lumen estimates of other lights.

Let's see how it compares to the 2x18650 class:











Output and runtime is pretty comparable to the 2x18650 lights (note I use only 2200mAh 18650s in my runtime testing above).

*Potential Issues*

Pressure switch/twisty only, no clicky switch. Mode switching design prevents signaling (i.e. flashing the tailcap jumps between output modes) 

Beam has noticeable artifacts and tint shifting on my sample, but these are really only issues at close-range.

The light is not tightly regulated over its run, but seems to use some sort of thermal management to lower the output as necessary (which is actually a good thing, IMO). Note that all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan, which likely provides greater cooling than just hand-holding.

No primary battery option – 26650 Li-ion rechargeable only. Although in a pinch, you could use an 18650 IMR cell with something wrapped around it to create the appropriate thickness.

No wrist lanyard attachment point, the light cannot tailstand.

*Preliminary Observations*

The X10 is a solid light. It does what it does simply, with no fuss and no muss – blindingly bright Hi output, and a battery-sparing lower output.

Let's start with the output – the X10 is the brightest XM-L light I’ve seen running off a single cell. oo: The X10 is brighter than my Thrunite Scorpion V2, which was my recent high-output champ on 1x18650. It's true the 26550 cell used here has higher capacity (and so can handle a drive current and discharge rate), but it's impressive that 4Sevens could drive the XM-L so high on 1x3.7V Li-ion source.

In fact, the X10 is solidly in the output class of my 2x18650 XM-L-based lights. The X10 matches the output, throw and runtime characteristics of this high output class. :thumbsup:

The pressure switch is interesting, I haven’t seen one of these in awhile. Since there is no clicky, there are certainly no worries about handling the sort of current required here (i.e. the switch is just a press switch). The main gripe I have is the mode switching interface – whether you press on (momentary) or screw on (locked-on), flashing the tailcap switches modes. :sigh: I would have preferred something like the old Surefire tactical two-stage pressure switch (i.e. Low comes on first, then Hi, as you press or screw tighter). But I guess Surefire has a patent on this, so it may not have been an option for 4Sevens.

In terms of the beam, you get a good balance here overall – a wider than typical spillbeam (good for near area examination), and a well-focused hotspot for maximum throw. But my sample is not the prettiest - there are some noticeable artifacts and tint shifting within the beam close-up. Still, these aren’t a problem at a distance (which is likely how you would use a high output light like this).  

I don’t have other 26650-based lights to compare, but runtime seems very good for the output level and rated capacity of the cell. Again, the manufacturer specs seem conservative on Hi – 640 lumens was the lowest estimated output I saw over the thermally-managed first 40 mins or so (e.g. ANSI FL-1 estimate was ~770 in my case, but all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan). Runtime was bang on at 1.8 hours. On Low, I only got about 9 hours (instead of the rated 15), but my output estimate is twice that of the reported spec (i.e. 200 estimated lumens in my testing, compared to 100 lumen spec).

In terms of performance, the X10 is an impressive single-cell rechargeable light in the high-output XM-L class. It is certainly another compact option to consider in this class – especially if you are looking for as much power as possible in a small size. 

----

X10 provided by 4Sevens for review.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 22, 2011)

Great work, as always, SelfBuilt !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## pelotonjon (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice review. I really hope 4Sevens adds a true clicky accessory tailcap for the S12 and X10.


----------



## vintagetimenow (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking good! I just ordered one today to try out on an upcoming camping trip.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 22, 2011)

pelotonjon said:


> Nice review. I really hope 4Sevens adds a true clicky accessory tailcap for the S12 and X10.


I imagine they would if they could, given apparent user demand. I suspect this is difficult on the S12 (given the current that would be flowing through the clicky switch), but it might be easier on the X10. :shrug: Of course, this would also lengthen the light somewhat. 

Personally, I'd vote for something like the classic Surefire Hi/Lo tactical pressure switch instead, as this would also resolve the issue of momentary signaling.


----------



## Fatso (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent review as usual. I'm looking forward to the outdoor Beam shots!
Compared to the scorpion does it throw farther or about the same?
I Just got the Scorpion V2 with turbo head a week ago and love it! Bought it based on your review!! No regrets..


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 23, 2011)

During the first 45mins it looks like the thermal regulation cuts in and out several times, it seems sudden and often during this part of the runtime do you think that would annoy you outdoors?

Could the artifacts in the beam be because of the part that keeps the emitter aligned? I can barely make them out but the dark spots almost look like the same pattern as the emitter "seat".


----------



## HIDblue (Jul 23, 2011)

Great review selfbuilt. You're right...those are some noticeable artifacts around the beam up close, but I wonder if you'd notice it outside of white wall hunting?

And not for nothing, but what the heck happened to your finger?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 23, 2011)

Fatso said:


> Excellent review as usual. I'm looking forward to the outdoor Beam shots!
> Compared to the scorpion does it throw farther or about the same?
> I Just got the Scorpion V2 with turbo head a week ago and love it! Bought it based on your review!! No regrets..


They are similar overall. The X10 has a brighter and more sharply defined hotspot, and so throws farther than the Scorpion V2 (but the difference isn't huge). The Scorpion has a brighter corona, which may help light up things at moderate distances outside the main beam. The X10 has a wider spillbeam, noticeable only at close-range.



jhc37013 said:


> During the first 45mins it looks like the thermal regulation cuts in and out several times, it seems sudden and often during this part of the runtime, do you find that annoying especially with the tint shift?


Not really. Even with the biggest "dip" around 4.5mins in, we are only talking about a ~10% drop in output. The other smaller "dips and jumps" are more like ~5% each. That's enough to notice a subtle change, but it's not really enough to be a major distraction.

Of course, all of that is under a cooling fan. The drops in thermal management might be a bit higher with only hand-holding.



> Could the artifacts in the beam be because of the part that keeps the emitter aligned? I can barely make them out but the dark spots almost look like the same pattern as the emitter "seat".


Interesting theory. Looking more closely, I can see the the base of the reflector is not perfectly flat (i.e. it has some curvature to it). But the curvature is consistent, I don't see any evidence of the "seat" poking through. More likely, I suspect the curved base of the reflector is picking up reflection from around the emitter die/dome (i.e. maybe from the four corners outside the die?). 



HIDblue said:


> Great review selfbuilt. You're right...those are some noticeable artifacts around the beam up close, but I wonder if you'd notice it outside of white wall hunting?


Always a good question - you certainly wouldn't notice it outside at anything with a non-uniform texture. But you may see it when shining on the side of a house or a garage door. Personally, I'm not bothered by it outdoors, but you will see inside a house.



> And not for nothing, but what the heck happened to your finger?


I was waiting for someone to ask that. :laughing: Whacked it with a hammer two months ago, shattered the top half of the distal phalanx. I was hammering in a deck fencing board, when I hit a pile of concrete under the surface, and my left hand slipped (talk about being caught between a rock and a hard place). You can see the progression of the brusing under the nail, starting from my Thrunite Scropion V2, which was just a week or so after the incident (I took the buddy-taping off for that light). The nail is starting to come off now, so I imagine the next sets of lights won't look too pretty. 

Here's what it looked like underneath:






I have pretty much full function back now, just some loss of senstitvity in the tip (plus it's a little wider than it used to be ... ).


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent reply's I was waiting for some of those answers before I place my order this weekend. Selfbuilt what do you make of the different battery's for the S12 and X10, the X10 battery supposedly can't handle the high current of the S12 so this has me wondering if the S12 battery may be better quality. I mean they are the same price so what should one do, have you did any test with the S12 battery in the X10?


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 23, 2011)

Regarding the corona - we've experimented with so many prototype reflectors and eventually we settled for the best compromise. The warmer tint actually comes from sharper angle of incidence - if you think about it the light coming at 180 degrees actually travels through more phosphor thus causing a warmer light. Light coming perpendicular from the die will be the coolest. Pretty much every single LED we've worked with in our labs has this characteristic. Maybe one day they'll be able to make dies that are convex and not flat - they the problem of delta tint would be solved.

Until then we have to make engineering compromises to make up for the current flat-square LED paradigm. There are two distinct ways to ease this delta tint in the corona. 1) add stippling/orange peel at the cost of throw 2) use a different foci for the reflector area around the LED which has the highest incident angle.

Since our target was to make the shortest (stubby) thrower we opted not to do the orange peel as that takes away from the spot intensity and angle. We changed the foci of the reflector area just around the LED, thus spreading out that part of the reflection.

I had some test reflectors that do now have this foci adjustment and trust me the corona is more pronounced in shape as well as tint. So the product reflector eases the tint shift while maintaining throw.

Sorry I got a little technical here and probably said too much (competition is always watching and reading notes) but I felt to disclose this to my cpf family 

Cheers
-David


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 23, 2011)

For a second there, I thought that image of the bones was from the flashlight 
It is called 'X'10...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 23, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Selfbuilt what do you make of the different battery's for the S12 and X10, the X10 battery supposedly can't handle the high current of the S12 so this has me wondering if the S12 battery may be better quality. I mean they are the same price so what should one do, have you did any test with the S12 battery in the X10?


4Sevens would be in the best position to answer that (I do not have an S12 battery to compare). I just noticed the different wrapper, and so inquired. Don't have any more specifics.



4sevens said:


> if you think about it the light coming at 180 degrees actually travels through more phosphor thus causing a warmer light. ... There are two distinct ways to ease this delta tint in the corona. 1) add stippling/orange peel at the cost of throw 2) use a different foci for the reflector area around the LED which has the highest incident angle. ... Since our target was to make the shortest (stubby) thrower we opted not to do the orange peel as that takes away from the spot intensity and angle.


Thanks for joining in David.

Your explanation makes sense. I have seen some tint shifting before in coronas, though not usually this pronounced. But of course, the far more common solution that most makers have opted for has been texturing the reflector (one imagines a cheaper option as well ).



MichaelW said:


> For a second there, I thought that image of the bones was from the flashlight
> It is called 'X'10...


Just as well it isn't ... I'd have quite the gamma dose by now if LEDs emitted high-energy. :laughing:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad throw was kept as a priority with this particular light (no OP reflector.) I think it's safe to say that there is currently no _shorter length_ light (asphericals aside obviously) that will out throw the X10. That, and astounding runtime for this output level in a single cell light make the X10 unique.


----------



## pseudoblue (Jul 23, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Excellent reply's I was waiting for some of those answers before I place my order this weekend. Selfbuilt what do you make of the different battery's for the S12 and X10, the X10 battery supposedly can't handle the high current of the S12 so this has me wondering if the S12 battery may be better quality. I mean they are the same price so what should one do, have you did any test with the S12 battery in the X10?


I'm guessing the difference is the protection circuit, but not the quality. The X10's battery would not allow higher current draws specific to the S12, but sufficient for the X10. Safer perhaps.


----------



## tre (Jul 23, 2011)

Great review as always. Your finger looks worse now than in the prior reviews - ouch. 

Thanks David for the technical explanation - very interesting stuff. 

What a great light. I don't have any 26650 cells but I guess I'm going to have to add some because this light is worth having. What a great little light. I am amazed that the X10 keeps up the the TK35 in output, throws farther, has longer runtime, AND it is WAY smaller. amazing. I can't wait to have one in my hands.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was reading over at the Marketplace and David says the flux and bin codes will vary, some could be T6 and others U2. This had me thinking maybe this test sample has the U2 and that is why it reaches higher output levels and maybe the T6 is closer to the 640lmns, just a thought.


----------



## surprise! (Jul 24, 2011)

Excellent review of a very interesting light!

I'm impressed how efficient the driver is - you get roughly the same lumenhours out of 1x3900mAh as the 2x2200mAh lights, without the hassle of cell PCB protection jumping in (always at too low voltage IMO), and finding a pair of balanced cells.

If the light would have something like the tighen->high / loosen->low interface (doesn't matter if head or tail) + momentary clicky, I would be all over it - I don't _need _so many flashlights, so if I buy another one, the "entertainment value" must be high.

@David: Thanks for the explanation! I love the more technical comments, they are the most enlightening and the main reason I spend my time here!


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 24, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I was reading over at the Marketplace and David says the flux and bin codes will vary, some could be T6 and others U2. This had me thinking maybe this test sample has the U2 and that is why it reaches higher output levels and maybe the T6 is closer to the 640lmns, just a thought.


All review units were T6.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 24, 2011)

4sevens said:


> All review units were T6.



Well that is cool news and comforting at the same time, so I gotta wonder how the U2 performs? I guess 7% better.

So I'm off to place my order now.


----------



## andylondon (Jul 24, 2011)

4sevens said:


> All review units were T6.





Thank you David. Are the X10's that you are selling U2 bin, or a mixture of U2 or T6?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 24, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I was reading over at the Marketplace and David says the flux and bin codes will vary, some could be T6 and others U2. This had me thinking maybe this test sample has the U2 and that is why it reaches higher output levels and maybe the T6 is closer to the 640lmns, just a thought.





4sevens said:


> All review units were T6.


I suspect it has more to do with cooling - all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan.

ti-force has done a nice analysis of various cooling options on the S12 and X10 in his review, and you can see it drops lower with less cooling. Although he didn't test a cooling fan specifically, I know from my own experimentation that a fan provides better cooling that a full-contact hand grip for hand cooling. So I suspect I would have had lower numbers if I hadn't used a fan (based on ti-force's results). And of course, my lumen estimates are computed, not direct measures in a calibrated sphere, so the degree of uncertainty in the measures is high.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 24, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> I suspect it has more to do with cooling - all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan.



OK yes that makes since and thanks for another excellent review I just placed my order through 4sevens. :thumbsup:

This great little thrower with moderate spill is going to fill a void I have, like you said it does as well as most 2x18650 XM-L light's and I can't go EDC'ing those around on my belt EDC. I think it will complement the SC600 I carry in my pocket well.


----------



## ti-force (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice review, and thanks for the mention, selfbuilt :thumbsup:. For anyone who's interested in seeing my OTF lumen results from a direct comparison of an X10 to an S12, click here.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey David, thanks for joining us here (very cool and makes me want to keep buying 4savens lights.) 

If you don't mind, what is the approximate split between u2 and t6 bins in these lights? Thanks! 

Also, VERY cool of you to use the lesser bin for your review lights. I wouldn't 
have guessed that in a million years.


----------



## infinus (Jul 25, 2011)

Does the X10 roll around a lot? Say you were to lay it down on a slight slope, does any of the machining prevent it from rolling?


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 25, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Hey David, thanks for joining us here (very cool and makes me want to keep buying 4savens lights.)
> If you don't mind, what is the approximate split between u2 and t6 bins in these lights?


Sorry we don't disclose that information and even if we did the breakdown between bins tomorrow would not be the same today


----------



## MTL-TL (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2 questions. I know they are not quite in the same category but how does the X10 compare to olight sr51 in therms of throw and output and overall usability. The description says the X10's battery should only be charged with 4sevens charger. Would it be safe to charge the 26650 in ultrafire WF 139 charger ? I saw somewhere that it can accomodate a single 26650 even thou' it wasn't designed for it initially.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 25, 2011)

infinus said:


> Does the X10 roll around a lot? Say you were to lay it down on a slight slope, does any of the machining prevent it from rolling?


Yes, it rolls somewhat, as you would expect. But the cut-outs at the base of the head help stabilize it (as long you don't give it a lot of force to set it rolling). 



MTL-TL said:


> I have 2 questions. I know they are not quite in the same category but how does the X10 compare to olight sr51 in therms of throw and output and overall usability. The description says the X10's battery should only be charged with 4sevens charger. Would it be safe to charge the 26650 in ultrafire WF 139 charger ? I saw somewhere that it can accomodate a single 26650 even thou' it wasn't designed for it initially.


Don't have the SR51 yet to compare, but that is of course a larger light (with higher output). Should be reviewing it later this summer, and will include the X10 in the comparison.

As for a charger, I would personally only use one rated for use with 26650 (without modification).


----------



## infinus (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish Thrunite and 4Sevens would take some of the focus off of "Tactical" lights. I'd love to have one as a work light. For this it needs to be able to be set both on it's side without rolling and tailstand. Seems like the focus is all on tactical.


----------



## Haesslich (Jul 25, 2011)

tre said:


> What a great light. I don't have any 26650 cells but I guess I'm going to have to add some because this light is worth having. What a great little light. I am amazed that the X10 keeps up the the TK35 in output, throws farther, has longer runtime, AND it is WAY smaller. amazing. I can't wait to have one in my hands.


 
Wait, it throws farther? I thought it 'was similar' according to the review. Wow - if that's the case, I need to try one out myself. About the only thing I would pick at is the non-standard battery... but it's hard to get enough power into this size without going this route.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haesslich said:


> Wait, it throws farther? I thought it 'was similar' according to the review. Wow - if that's the case, I need to try one out myself. About the only thing I would pick at is the non-standard battery... but it's hard to get enough power into this size without going this route.



Pretty cool huh, I have the the TK35 and it does throw well for the amount of wide bright spill it has, Selfbuilts readings put it around 20K lux and the X10 at 24k. The TK35 at 284m is really on spot on to what I have tested outdoors and with the X10 at 310m has me excited to say the least.

I'm really curious to see just how bright and wide the spill is compared to the TK35, can't wait.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 25, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Pretty cool huh, I have the the TK35 and it does throw well for the amount of wide bright spill it has, Selfbuilts readings put it around 20K lux and the X10 at 24k. The TK35 at 284m is really on spot on to what I have tested outdoors and with the X10 at 310m has me excited to say the least.
> I'm really curious to see just how bright and wide the spill is compared to the TK35, can't wait.


Well, I agree beam distance is the better the way to compare the throw of different lights - not because the absolute value is relevant (i.e. I don't consider distance to 0.25lux very significant), but because it provides a linear comparison between lights. In this sense, the X10 throws ~9% further than my TK35 sample (based on the 5m lightmeter testing). :shrug: We'll see how the 100 yard beamshots look, but so far I wouldn't expect it to be a huge difference in real life. The spill will be interesting to compare outdoors as well ...


----------



## richpalm (Jul 25, 2011)

selfbuilt;3700559
Whacked it with a hammer two months ago said:


> Thrunite Scropion V2[/URL], which was just a week or so after the incident (I took the buddy-taping off for that light). The nail is starting to come off now, so I imagine the next sets of lights won't look too pretty.
> 
> I have pretty much full function back now, just some loss of senstitvity in the tip (plus it's a little wider than it used to be ... ).


 
Wow-I'm not so laid back! If that happened to me my cussin' would be so insane that SWAT teams and black helicopters would be showing up fast and the neighbors would get a show as I got straitjacketed! :tinfoil:Construction and me uhhh.. don't exactly git along.! Surprised I never had the cops though with the night walks I do, wondering where the alien ship is landing!

****

Nice review-my only downer is no clickie.

Rich


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 26, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> Well, I agree beam distance is the better the way to compare the throw of different lights - not because the absolute value is relevant (i.e. I don't consider distance to 0.25lux very significant), but because it provides a linear comparison between lights. In this sense, the X10 throws ~9% further than my TK35 sample (based on the 5m lightmeter testing). :shrug: We'll see how the 100 yard beamshots look, but so far I wouldn't expect it to be a huge difference in real life. The spill will be interesting to compare outdoors as well ...



I'm very much looking forward for you to add it to your 100yd beamshots, if for some reason the X10 comes up equal to or a little short of the TK35 in throw it would be hard to complain if you take size into consideration. It's all about the size for me, like I said in a earlier post this light will fill a big void for me because everything I have that even comes close to this throw is TK35 size or bigger and not easily carried around in a holster or in a pocket of my cargo pants, I think I can handle the X10 but I won't really know until I try it. When you described the spill as being very wide well this pretty much sealed the deal for me, I got my shipping notice earlier today from 47s so I will be able to compare it probably Tuesday night.


----------



## Haesslich (Jul 26, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> Well, I agree beam distance is the better the way to compare the throw of different lights - not because the absolute value is relevant (i.e. I don't consider distance to 0.25lux very significant), but because it provides a linear comparison between lights. In this sense, the X10 throws ~9% further than my TK35 sample (based on the 5m lightmeter testing). :shrug: We'll see how the 100 yard beamshots look, but so far I wouldn't expect it to be a huge difference in real life. The spill will be interesting to compare outdoors as well ...



Let us know what you get. I think the TK35's main advantage over the X10 is the more-standard battery setup it has... which means it concedes size and maximum voltage/capacity available to the Maelstrom X10's 26650 cell. Especially when 4Sevens gets to be more selective with what cells go with the light. Also, are these tests going to be run with the AW18650s or 4xCR123's? Won't change the voltage too much I suspect, but I am curious.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd be curious to see if the output of the X10 is affected by what battery is used. I'd like to see the two different 4sevens 26650s compared to IMR26650s.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 26, 2011)

richpalm said:


> Surprised I never had the cops though with the night walks I do, wondering where the alien ship is landing!


As Mrs Selfbuilt likes to remind me when I head out to do 100-yard beamshots - "bring ID". :laughing: Still, no one has called the cops on me yet (or I got out of there before they arrived). Still, I'm sure they'd enjoy a chance to see the lights themselves. 



> Nice review-my only downer is no clickie.


Yeah, a clicky would be nice. But I would also be quite happy with a two-stage tactical twist/press swtich.



jhc37013 said:


> I'm very much looking forward for you to add it to your 100yd beamshots, if for some reason the X10 comes up equal to or a little short of the TK35 in throw it would be hard to complain if you take size into consideration. It's all about the size for me, like I said in a earlier post this light will fill a big void for me because everything I have that even comes close to this throw is TK35 size or bigger and not easily carried around in a holster or in a pocket of my cargo pants, I think I can handle the X10 but I won't really know until I try it. When you described the spill as being very wide well this pretty much sealed the deal for me, I got my shipping notice earlier today from 47s so I will be able to compare it probably Tuesday night.


I haven't compared the beams beyond 10-15m or so yet, but at that distance, I like the hotspot of the X10 better - it is slightly larger, and much more uniform in brightness (my TK35 has a brighter periphery relative to the centre of the hotspot). The corona of the TK35 is brighter and more diffuse at this distance, however (i.e. less sharply defined, gradually drops off with distance) which makes it more useful IMO. Spillbeam-wise, the TK35 is already quite good for this class - but the X10 is still wider. Overall brightness seems a bit higher on the X10, but hard to tell with tint/hospot/corona differences. We'll see how the 100-yard shots come out (just waiting on some lights to ship next week).

As for hand-feel, I personally prefer the X10 over the TK35. It's not so much a length issue as the cylindrical nature of the X10 fitting better in my hand. Of course, that also means it's more likely to roll on you ...


----------



## Haesslich (Jul 26, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> I haven't compared the beams beyond 10-15m or so yet, but at that distance, I like the hotspot of the X10 better - it is slightly larger, and much more uniform in brightness (my TK35 has a brighter periphery relative to the centre of the hotspot). The corona of the TK35 is brighter and more diffuse at this distance, however (i.e. less sharply defined, gradually drops off with distance) which makes it more useful IMO. Spillbeam-wise, the TK35 is already quite good for this class - but the X10 is still wider. Overall brightness seems a bit higher on the X10, but hard to tell with tint/hospot/corona differences. We'll see how the 100-yard shots come out (just waiting on some lights to ship next week).
> 
> As for hand-feel, I personally prefer the X10 over the TK35. It's not so much a length issue as the cylindrical nature of the X10 fitting better in my hand. Of course, that also means it's more likely to roll on you ...


 
How would you rate the usable spill, distance-wise, on the X10? You can have a great hotspot 400 meters away, but if all you can see is that small strip of light between you and that distant target...  The two reviews I've seen here have indicated how well the X10 throws (thanks to 4Sevens' attention to the reflector design), but are we talking about 50m distance before the corona becomes useless? The beamshots don't have distance markers or reference points to help with that.

And would you say this is easy to use with gloves or when wet, due to the knurling? That's a consideration for folks who have to wear gloves due to environmental or job-related reasons.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 26, 2011)

Haesslich said:


> How would you rate the usable spill, distance-wise, on the X10? You can have a great hotspot 400 meters away, but if all you can see is that small strip of light between you and that distant target...  The two reviews I've seen here have indicated how well the X10 throws (thanks to 4Sevens' attention to the reflector design), but are we talking about 50m distance before the corona becomes useless? The beamshots don't have distance markers or reference points to help with that.


My 100-yard beamshots do have a distance marker ~30m, due to the angle of the beam (i.e. corona spill on the road, before it drops down). See my round-up thread for more info on the location. But it will likely be a couple of weeks before I make the next trip out, as I am waiting on some more lights. We'll see how it looks then, I haven't tested it at any significant distance yet.



> And would you say this is easy to use with gloves or when wet, due to the knurling? That's a consideration for folks who have to wear gloves due to environmental or job-related reasons.


Hmmm, the smaller light size might work against you a bit here (depending on how big and bulky your gloves are). But the button is certainly easy to access with gloves on - much more so than most lights.


----------



## Haesslich (Jul 28, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> My 100-yard beamshots do have a distance marker ~30m, due to the angle of the beam (i.e. corona spill on the road, before it drops down). See my round-up thread for more info on the location. But it will likely be a couple of weeks before I make the next trip out, as I am waiting on some more lights. We'll see how it looks then, I haven't tested it at any significant distance yet.



From what I could tell, the road's pretty bright, but I'm wondering how much of the spill is usable off-trail, or in the park where you've got more greens and non-level surfaces. Would you say the 30m mark is the limit, or is it more out to the full 100m per the beamshots? Fenix's claim of 333m is... well, I suppose it depends on the terrain and how night-adapted your eyes are. Or if everything's white.



selfbuilt said:


> Hmmm, the smaller light size might work against you a bit here (depending on how big and bulky your gloves are). But the button is certainly easy to access with gloves on - much more so than most lights.


 
I'm thinking 'ohgod, it's 4 PM in winter and everything's black save for the snow, and crap it's -40C out' gloves.  Would you think the twist-head makes it better than something like the two large buttons on the TK35?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 28, 2011)

Haesslich said:


> I'm thinking 'ohgod, it's 4 PM in winter and everything's black save for the snow, and crap it's -40C out' gloves.  Would you think the twist-head makes it better than something like the two large buttons on the TK35?


Yeah, in winter with heavy gloves, I think the large tailap twist of the X10 would be easier than the two buttons of the TK35. Have to wait a few months to find out in this hemisphere ...


----------



## Haesslich (Jul 28, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> Yeah, in winter with heavy gloves, I think the large tailap twist of the X10 would be easier than the two buttons of the TK35. Have to wait a few months to find out in this hemisphere ...


 
Depending on the part of Canada, that can be as little as two or three months.  I wonder how well mode switching will go with gloves.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got mine today and I'm very satisfied, mine is brighter than my SC600 and TK35 on the ceiling bounce, I did not expect it to be brighter than my TK35 but I can see a slight difference. The funny thing is while one battery charges the other battery I bought reads 3.8v out of the box and that's what I did these ceiling bounce test with.

My hotspot is pretty much identical to selfbuilts with a very white hotspot, warm corona and cool white spill. The artifacts are there but for a thrower it's no big deal, all I have to do is look back at the XR-E thrower days and the X10 beam profile looks like a plate of gold.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jul 29, 2011)

hey selfbuilt, thanks for another great review. your work is appreciated:goodjob:
However I'd like to add that in the flashlight comparison picture a 4sevens Maelstrom G5 is shown while the text says Thrunite Scorpion.


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you Selfbuilt!!!
always love your reviews


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been carrying the X10 around for a few days and nights now and the beam is wonderful and it feels like it's built like a tank, however I just can't get use to the twisty UI. If it was like the LX2 I would have no problem but somehow I often find myself in the wrong mode, maybe a grip ring would help but I would trade two Quark Tacticals for a clicky switch, maybe one day we can buy a clicky for X10 as an accessory?


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 14, 2011)

I too am dying to see that outdoor beamshot 

Great review by the way !


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got mine today and did a try it outside a few minutes ago. This thing throws well! Am very happy with my purchase. Thank you selfbuilt for your review, which made me decide to get this amazing light!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 18, 2011)

Kid9P said:


> I too am dying to see that outdoor beamshot


If the weather co-operates, I hope to have something done for early next week (for this and other reviews). We'll see ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 21, 2011)

_UPDATE AUGUST 21, 2011: I have now done 100-yard outdoor beamshots, in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up reviews._


----------



## jerrysimons (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, what a concept! A stubby thrower! Performance is great too. 
I just can not do that UI! No way. 
I don't care how modes are changed but a fist-sized light (one handed size) like this must have at least a rear, clicking, lock-on-off switch IMO. This would be my next light if it did.

Thanks selfbuilt!


----------



## amraspalantir (Sep 20, 2011)

The UI and battery is the downer to me for this otherwise outstanding light. The impressive output and throw
for this size couldnt outweigh the funky UI and dedicated battery type. If they come up with a better rear switch as
jhc said then i could live with the battery type. Staying on the fence for now.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 20, 2011)

*"The UI and battery is the downer to me"*

Just so you know, 26650 batteries can be found other places...like batteryspace or lighthound for example. There's really nothing proprietary about them, they just aren't as common as 18650s, or 123s.


----------



## amraspalantir (Sep 20, 2011)

im a "common battery" type of guy hence my remarks. but if the UI wasnt funky i could live with the batt.
lets see what comes next. also i noticed the tk35 corona seems to be more diffused and even per selfbuilt's gif.
a better beam profile to me.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, the UI is my only complaint with this light. The output (especially once you mod it to direct drive and disable the thermal management) is fantastic. Three levels with a forward clicky and maybe a neutral option would make this a perfect light to me.

BTW, it's VERY easy to use 18650s in this light. You really don't even need a sleeve (but you can easily make a sleeve out of cardboard, rubber hose, or PVC to name a few) to do it but that would be the correct way. I pop one in mine with or without a sleeve from time to time and it works perfectly. I don't know why this is never mentioned. I've tried 18500, 26500, and even an IMR16340 in it just for shits and giggles. But yes, it's perfectly happy running on _quality_ 18650s.


----------



## amraspalantir (Sep 21, 2011)

hey now thats good to hear.i have a bunch of 18650's here. thanks for the info.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 21, 2011)

amraspalantir said:


> hey now thats good to hear.i have a bunch of 18650's here. thanks for the info.



Just make sure they are happy with a 3A draw. Any quality cell will be fine. I have used Redilast 2900s and AW IMR18650s in mine. The cells are the right length and they supply the right voltage and amperage so your X10 will never notice the difference other than shorter runtime of course.


----------



## amraspalantir (Sep 21, 2011)

Redilast 2900s and AW IMR18650s ...copy that.


----------



## blub (Sep 21, 2011)

I love my X10, this thing is perfect for the way I use lights, and it will fit in my pocket without too much bulk on a walk and great throw for the size, out throws my TK35, not by a lot, but it does. I usually only use a flashlight for a few seconds at a time anyway and if I need it on longer, it's no big deal to twist the tailcap. I've had it for about a month, gone on a hike with it, use it every night to check out the neighborhood and the battery hasn't needed recharging yet. My new favorite and great to know it'll take 18650s in a pinch.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 17, 2011)

Can someone from 4sevens say something about low mode? It supposed to be 100 lumens fot 15 hours but it's twice as bright with almost 2x shorter runtime. Is in normal or 'selfbuilt' got bad sample?


----------



## ROADDAWG244 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey this is great information thanks guys!


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 11, 2012)

I wish there was a clickie switch for the X10.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 1, 2012)

A late thanks to *Selfbuilt* for the great review which is the reason I ordered Maelstrom X10!

Today I received it and included two batteries in the order. The 4Sevens SmartCharger I already have since earlier for charging 14500 batteries to my Xeno E03 lights.

*Short personal impression and opinions:* A great idéa to use 26650 battery, which makes it possible to get a good combination of high brightness and decent runtime. Only one battery to change is practical and simple. The knurling is great and the light feels safe in the hand. 
This is a pretty good thrower, between Fenix TK30 and TK50 when it comes to hotspot intensity. The hotspot is very even illuminated like the hotspot of TK50(no visible darker part), but massive with the size of the hotspot of TK30, just sharper edge. The hotspot intensity is not very much lower than TK50 but with approximately 4 times the area. This makes the hotspot brightly shining up a pretty large area at long distance!
At the same time also the spill is significantly brighter than the spill of TK30, just slightly narrower.

At the low mode the hotspot seems to be greenish/yellowish(I have hard to specify it exactly) with a yellow corona and a bluish spill. At high mode, however, the hotspot to my eyes seems to be vanilla white, corona is yellow and the spill is clearly purple. The corona and the spill tints actually are pretty similar as my Jetbeam PA40 neutral.
Consequently, the beam of X10 is not a favorite for white wall hunters. I first was a bit doubtful about the hotspot tint at low mode but I don't think it's a big problem for me: I didn't buy X10 for using at low mode and when I want a nice tint I just bring with me some of the lights with a Malkoff Warm dropin.
The wide and bright spill combined with the powerful hotspot makes X10 useful for as well short and long distance.

*Only serious drawback* I find with this light is the tailcap. It's a tough job(with both hands) to turn on and off the light, and for momentary function I find it's difficult to hold it on without making it flickering(similar with Surefire 6P). 

*Apart from these issues I really like X10! It's the brightest flashlight I have ever had until this moment and I am sure I will enjoy it a lot!*


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 1, 2012)

Fear not, all you need to do is to install a different oring that is a little thinner. Then you find it incredibly easy to activate your X10. Also you will need to put on more lube for buttery smoothness. If you would like more lux and lumens, then mod with a U2


----------



## scot (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a great little light!! I too like the fact that it runs on a single cell, with fabulous runtime. Short and stubby, fits in any of my pockets just fine. Mine gets used alot and is starting to show it!!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Aug 2, 2012)

Put some nyogel (sp?) lube on the threads and work the cap back and forth while watching a ballgame for awhile. You'll be shocked how easily it turns after you do this awhile. Clean the threads, then re-apply the lube. Work it in again. Now it'll be almost too easy to turn. No o-ring change necessary.

I have two of these lights (one stock and one direct driven.) I do wish they had a clicky switch, however.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 2, 2012)

You must be lucky, I have 5 x Maelstroms X10’s and all had a slight green tint and T6 LED. I tried cleaning threads on all of them without success and then I tried a thinner diameter o-ring which worked like a charm. Of course you should re-lube etc

All of them now are easy to activate with either hand and effortless. I increased the output and throw by modding with XM-L U2 for a cool white tint and more throw.
You must be lucky, I have 5 x Maelstroms X10’s and all had a slight green tint and T6 LED. I tried cleaning threads on all of them without success and then I tried a thinner diameter o-ring which worked like a charm. Of course you should re-lube with Nyogel etc.

All of them now are easy to activate with either hand and effortless. I increased the output and throw by modding with XM-L U2 for a cool white tint and more throw. One I installed a new driver for a little more punch and I too wish it had a clicky switch. I may try to make one, as Mha Sha1 says there is enough room for a clicky.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you for the tips! Actually it's a bit scraping sound when I turn the tailcap and I get the impression of a not really good machinings of the threads. 
I started to remove the lubrication and dry the threads clean(it was some dust parts left I guess rests of the turning process of the threads). After that I applied silicon grease. It's now better but still not at all satisfying. I have as well WD 40 and CRC 5-56 lubrication at home who are is excellent. 
But will these lubrications damage the O-ring?


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 3, 2012)

You could be correct, the machining on your unit might not be perfect or you may find that some ano has chipped off the threads. These are the two usual causes of the scraping sound of the X10 tailcap.

I would recommend using Super lube machine oil and Nyogel. I am not too familiar with CRC 5-56, but it looks like a spray and I am not a fan.


----------



## hnupek (Nov 5, 2012)

hi, any experience with SMO vs OP reflector on this light? :thinking:

4sevens sells extra orange peel reflector and I'm considering it... just wondering, is the difference big enough? What will be the throw distance with SMO and how far does it throw with OP ?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 5, 2012)

hnupek said:


> hi, any experience with SMO vs OP reflector on this light? :thinking:
> 4sevens sells extra orange peel reflector and I'm considering it... just wondering, is the difference big enough? What will be the throw distance with SMO and how far does it throw with OP ?


I haven't seen the OP version personally, but would probably go for it just to even out the chromatic/tint variations in the corona. It is likely to negatively affect throw somewhat, but probably not hugely so. :shrug:


----------



## hnupek (Nov 6, 2012)

hm, okay, not sure how far SMO on X10 throws, still waiting for my package.. but once I test I will give it a try, order OP and post some pics


----------



## RBH (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a G5 that I use with an 18650 since I already have the charger for my K40 thrower. At $51 and change does the X10 offer enough over my G5 to make it worth the extra battery and charger ? Is the X10 totally unique in its throw and brightness for its size, or are there lights out there now that have surpassed it ?

Bruce


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 11, 2012)

RBH said:


> I have a G5 that I use with an 18650 since I already have the charger for my K40 thrower. At $51 and change does the X10 offer enough over my G5 to make it worth the extra battery and charger ? Is the X10 totally unique in its throw and brightness for its size, or are there lights out there now that have surpassed it ?
> 
> Bruce



The x10 will blow away your g5 and it will actually run on your 18650s with a Lower run time till you get a 26650


----------



## biglights (Nov 11, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> The x10 will blow away your g5 and it will actually run on your 18650s with a Lower run time till you get a 26650



It will blow away the G5 very nice light. Wonder why 4Sevens never said you could use 18650's


----------



## RBH (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry if this has been covered before, but what is the reason-logic behind the tail cap twist interface on the X10 ? Won't the threads eventually wear out if the light sees a lot of use ? If it had a clicky, I would already have two on the way.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 11, 2012)

RBH said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before, but what is the reason-logic behind the tail cap twist interface on the X10 ? Won't the threads eventually wear out if the light sees a lot of use ? If it had a clicky, I would already have two on the way.



Surefire has been using that interface for years with no problems


----------



## RBH (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Do you find the interface inconvenient for general non tactical use ? Is there any thing else made that matches the X10 in output for it's size ?

Bruce



Bwolcott said:


> Surefire has been using that interface for years with no problems


----------



## RBH (Nov 12, 2012)

How does the Shadow SL3 compare to the X10 in build quality and output ? I'm sure that the X10 warranty is better.


----------



## RBH (Nov 12, 2012)

After watching these videos, I think I can live with the G5. I see more spill for sure with the X10, but the throw looks about the same. 24,000 Lux for the X10 vs 12,500 for the G5 just isn't in evidence on the 300 yard target. If I'm seeing it wrong, somebody clue me in.

Bruce

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWorxJxGmFU - G5 Video

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9XSsIl8BlI - X10 Video


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 12, 2012)

RBH said:


> How does the Shadow SL3 compare to the X10 in build quality and output ? I'm sure that the X10 warranty is better.





I have the sl3 and its build quality is pretty good and is extremely bright for its size


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 12, 2012)

RBH said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you find the interface inconvenient for general non tactical use ? Is there any thing else made that matches the X10 in output for it's size ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce




Yea i don't really like the interface much


----------



## RBH (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Bwolcott

I'm still very tempted by the X10, but since my WP6 II doesn't do the 26650, I'll probably pass. I have two new Eagletac 18650's laying around, and the Nitecore EC2 looks like a rocket that might actually fit in my pocket. To me, the 26650 battery looks looks like the future platform for a lot of new innovative lights. 

Bruce




Bwolcott said:


> Yea i don't really like the interface much


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 12, 2012)

RBH said:


> Thanks Bwolcott
> 
> I'm still very tempted by the X10, but since my WP6 II doesn't do the 26650, I'll probably pass. I have two new Eagletac 18650's laying around, and the Nitecore EC2 looks like a rocket that might actually fit in my pocket. To me, the 26650 battery looks looks like the future platform for a lot of new innovative lights.
> 
> Bruce




I think your right about the 26650 a bunch of people have been getting into them lately, I have an ec1 and it does put out a long beam for its tiny size make sure you lock it out though if you leave your battery in it because the red led blinking will kill your battery


----------



## RBH (Nov 13, 2012)

That's not good.



Bwolcott said:


> I have an ec1 and it does put out a long beam for its tiny size make sure you lock it out though if you leave your battery in it because the red led blinking will kill your battery


----------



## jamesmyname (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had it for a week now and I'm really liking it. Great throw and brightness for such a small size. 

My only gripe is that I can't seem to get the tailcap operation smooth enough. I've tried lubricating the O-ring and threads with Super Lube synthetic grease, but it seems to actually freeze up the operation. I've tried barely any, a whole lot, and somewhere in between (wiping everything clean in between tries). Am I using the right kind of lubrication?


----------



## BLUE LED (Nov 19, 2012)

jamesmyname said:


> I've had it for a week now and I'm really liking it. Great throw and brightness for such a small size.
> 
> My only gripe is that I can't seem to get the tailcap operation smooth enough. I've tried lubricating the O-ring and threads with Super Lube synthetic grease, but it seems to actually freeze up the operation. I've tried barely any, a whole lot, and somewhere in between (wiping everything clean in between tries). Am I using the right kind of lubrication?



See my post No 65.



BLUE LED said:


> Fear not, all you need to do is to install a different oring that is a little thinner. Then you find it incredibly easy to activate your X10. Also you will need to put on more lube for buttery smoothness. If you would like more lux and lumens, then mod with a U2


----------



## jamesmyname (Nov 19, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> See my post No 65.




Well I just got back from my neighborhood hardware store and they had a similarly sized O-ring, but slightly thinner. That did the trick. 

This may or may not be common knowledge, but I found an easy way to remove the O-rings (I initially tried to use a knife to delicately remove it, but that damaged it - duh). Just use your thumb and index finger to grab either side of it and push perpendicular to the length of the light. This will cause the ring to bump out and you can easily grab and remove it.

Anyway, now it's very easy to activate one-handed. The UI is much easier to tolerate this way. Think of it as a head-twisty but on the tailcap. You can activate it one-handed in an overhand grip just like you would activate a head-twisty in an underhand grip.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just ordered via goinggear and I'm excited! I've had my eye on this for a long time but wanted a light that would fit in a more of an EDC role, hence my ZL SC600. Love love love the Sc600. Obviously it will not replace my EDC but this will be more of a secondary/outdoor light that I will be keeping in my pack. 

What I liked about it was the wide beam, decent spill, throw and the enormous output. 770lumens @ 24k lux? For a light that's barely 5.5 inches? Ridiculous ! I have a couple of protected 18650s so for now ill be using those until i get the 4sevens 26650 battery and charger. And for only $56? It's a steal. Get it while you can!

The x10 is definitely a great complement to my sc600. If anything it's almost the sc600 on steroids.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me a decent 26650 battery please??


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 20, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Can anyone recommend me a decent 26650 battery please??



4Sevens themselves has one. Works fine in my Shadow SL3.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ended up ordering the 4sevens 26650 and single bay charger after all!


----------



## BLUE LED (Nov 21, 2012)

4Sevens makes the green and blue jacket cells. The green cells are better.


----------



## Onearmed.Larry (Nov 21, 2012)

When I ordered by X10 from Going Gear a week ago they did not have 26650's in stock. They picture and description show the green batteries described as 3900mah.

As a long time lurker who up until now only owned bubble packaged lights I wanted everything NOW.

I ordered batteries from 4sevens-store.com which list their 26650's the same as Going Gear for $1.50 cheaper (no code).

What I received are green batteries labeled 4000mah.


Back to lurking!


----------



## jayflash (Nov 24, 2012)

Why do so many manufacturers install O-rings which make it difficult to operate their lights? At least half of the many lights I own have oversized O-rings. I had to remove the one on the X10. The upside is the action is very smooth on my light and I like the 26650 format. I like the light enough to buy one as a gift. Does anyone know if the $50 deal is still available anywhere?


----------



## RichS (Nov 24, 2012)

jayflash said:


> Why do so many manufacturers install O-rings which make it difficult to operate their lights? At least half of the many lights I own have oversized O-rings. I had to remove the one on the X10. The upside is the action is very smooth on my light and I like the 26650 format. I like the light enough to buy one as a gift. Does anyone know if the $50 deal is still available anywhere?



Yep - going gear.com still has them at $50 with their discount code.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 27, 2012)

My x10 came dead on arrival!!

Received my x10 from goinggear a few days ago and received the 26650 battery and charger from foursevens a few hours ago. Charged the battery til it turned green and put it in the light. Screwed it all the way tight and nothing happened. Fiddled with it for a while and nothing!!

I thought it was maybe the battery/charger so I charged an 18650 and the battery worked fine after it was finished charging. Heard the x10 can use 18650s and even that doesn't work.

What should I do now?!?!


----------



## hnupek (Nov 29, 2012)

guys, did you find any red filter that would fit Maelstrom x10 / MMU-X ? :thinking:


----------



## Nightbird95 (Jan 24, 2013)

12345


----------



## Albert56 (Apr 6, 2013)

This is far and away my favorite light for work. Simple, powerful and feels solid in the hand. My only minor gripe is the UI. It would have been nice if mode switching required say "3 quick momentary presses", or something along that line. As it is, if you press momentary again within about 2 or so seconds it switches modes on you - slightly annoying, but it's easy enough to switch back. It was really a bargain while they were closing them out too. If you can still find one, I highly recommend it.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 6, 2013)

The new X10 (MMU X) comes with XM-L2. I am still hoping for a clicky switch. I really like mine


----------



## Nightbird95 (Apr 16, 2013)

12345


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 16, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> This is far and away my favorite light for work. Simple, powerful and feels solid in the hand. My only minor gripe is the UI. It would have been nice if mode switching required say "3 quick momentary presses", or something along that line. As it is, if you press momentary again within about 2 or so seconds it switches modes on you - slightly annoying, but it's easy enough to switch back. It was really a bargain while they were closing them out too. If you can still find one, I highly recommend it.





BLUE LED said:


> The new X10 (MMU X) comes with XM-L2. I am still hoping for a clicky switch. I really like mine


Yes, they are a nice little form factor. Agree about the switch/UI, but I can understand why they went this way (i.e., an actual clicky switch would have current flow issues, and presumably the two-stage pressure twisty mechanism is off limits for patent issues). :shrug:


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 25, 2018)

Just wanna say how much I appreciate the meticulous information provided here. The factory specs and outputs are so useful on lights that are no longer in production. Thanks.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Apr 26, 2018)

Here's a picture of the Newsletter from their original release


----------

